# Kicker bracket



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

I am going to purchase a new bracket in the next few days, I have been trying to research which one and seem to be more confused than before. So far here is what I have a Mercury 9.9 pro-kicker with remote controls and a trollmaster 3. It is being mounted on a Mako 215 WA with a 225 Opti. I am just wondering the pro's and cons of the Panther aluminum for 4strokes and the comparable from Garelick. Anyone have any horror stories from either or like one better for any particular reason?


----------



## erie mako (Jan 22, 2013)

Are you talking about the fixed mount or the swing down kind?
When we put a 9.9 pro kicker on our Mako 211, we had a custom built one made by a local aluminum weld shop.
None of the factory made brackets really gave the fit needed to clear the 175 Opti and give a stable platform to hang the kicker on.
If you PM me your cell number, I can text you a few pics of our set-up.

Prior to getting the pro kicker. We had a Evinrude 9.9 4 stroke short shaft on a Garelick stainless swing down bracket...it worked but I always felt it was wobbly & flimsy and worried it would fall apart while in use.


----------



## erie mako (Jan 22, 2013)

Pics have been sent to the number you gave.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

I am going to build one, that's Erie mako for your input! I do wonder how many people take their motor off the panther brackets for trailering like the manual says MUST be done?


----------



## airkat105 (Jul 17, 2012)

I bought one online for around $100 lasted one trip to Erie. So when i got home i used the old parts for a pattern and built my own out of 1x1 steel angle. Baby is solid as a rock. Moral of the story. Dont be cheap. It makes more work for yourself


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

It's at the welder now, I'll post a few pics when I get it back, I went with stainless 1 1/2" angle 1/8" thick and 2 1/4" thick hard white plastic for the mounting board. It should be nice solid & stronger than anything available to buy.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i don't rememder the brand i had. but it had a slide bracket that mounted to the boat then you could just slide the kicker bracket in the slide bracket. i used an old 18 hp 2 stroke in it and never had a problem trailering with motor attached. now they do have a ss bracket on ebay for a little over 200.00.
sherman


----------



## Rodbuster (Apr 14, 2004)

I have a Panther on mine 55-0416 4-STROKE BRACKET For my 9.9 BigFoot
One thing I have found that helps when trailering. I use a ratchet strap to pull the kicker tight to transom to reduce bouncing. For an hour long tow I keep kicker on bracket. If it a long trip I take it off.


----------



## fishhogg (Apr 16, 2009)

Take a look at Skeeter's bracket that they use on the WX2060 and WX2190. Not sure who the manufacturer is, but they work pretty sweet. They are a 2 pc. Also, you want the Sea Star hydraulic kicker steering setup as well.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

I got her finished and mounted


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Finished product


----------



## MikeG1 (Jul 25, 2009)

Rodbuster said:


> I have a Panther on mine 55-0416 4-STROKE BRACKET For my 9.9 BigFoot
> One thing I have found that helps when trailering. I use a ratchet strap to pull the kicker tight to transom to reduce bouncing. For an hour long tow I keep kicker on bracket. If it a long trip I take it off.


Rodbuster - Why not use a transom saver? I do on my kicker and my 125HP main motor, but you have me thinking that perhaps there is a better way. I keep my kicker on all the time. Information appreciated. TX. Mike.


----------



## Rodbuster (Apr 14, 2004)

Mike
I tried the transom saver. The top of the motor would still bounce. Coming back from NY a guy told me in a rest stop it was bouncing all over. Now with my kicker vertical on the trailer it sits above the transom. I have a center console so I put a ratchet strap to the front of the kicker (not the bracket) and pull it hooked the back of my leaning post seat. When the kicker is tight it will not bounce. 
I can get a pic you you like.


----------



## Sculpin67 (Dec 11, 2007)

I have the panther hydraulic lift. It's rated for a 40hp, but after a couple of years, I had cracks when using a 9.9. The replacement has a couple extra pieces for more support.


----------



## Hookedup330 (Jul 13, 2011)

I do the same thing as rodbuster with a ratchet strap. I have the same kicker mount as him and they do bounce alot. I even use the strap if in rougher water. On real long trips I do take it off pain in the a$$ but it's a piece of mind.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

I just didn't want to worry about the brackets that say right in the instructions to remove motor for trailering. That's why I went with heavier welded stainless steel, and a solid mount. My motor has helm controls and makes removal pretty much impossible/impractical. Pretty happy so far with it, I have been doing the ratchet strap too and also safety cabled it!


----------



## Monarch Viper (Sep 26, 2014)

I had to have my kicker mount (Fulton, aluminum adjustable) rebuilt because the guy I bought the boat from I think was trailering it without any kind of support or strap.
The bracket was in bad shape, I had it rebuilt with SS to replace the bent and stretched out aluminum.
I have been using a ratchet strap to keep it from bouncing and after one year it seems to be in good shape still.


----------



## Greenhead (Jul 9, 2012)

Rodbuster said:


> I have a Panther on mine 55-0416 4-STROKE BRACKET For my 9.9 BigFoot
> One thing I have found that helps when trailering. I use a ratchet strap to pull the kicker tight to transom to reduce bouncing. For an hour long tow I keep kicker on bracket. If it a long trip I take it off.


I also have the 55-0416 on my Starcraft Islander that I installed last year and so far no issues. Knock on wood.


----------



## Monarch Viper (Sep 26, 2014)

Well I thought I had it licked, guess not!
On the way up to TC on Saturday the aluminum angles mounted to the transom broke.
When trailering I always have a strap helping to take the shock of the bounce instead of the bracket, good thing I did or it would have been MUCH worse.
So I have some more work to do.
If you are thinking of an aluminum bracket for your kicker, don't do it ... go stainless.


----------



## Greenhead (Jul 9, 2012)

Ouch!


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

Monarch Viper said:


> Well I thought I had it licked, guess not!
> On the way up to TC on Saturday the aluminum angles mounted to the transom broke.
> When trailering I always have a strap helping to take the shock of the bounce instead of the bracket, good thing I did or it would have been MUCH worse.
> So I have some more work to do.
> ...


That stinks, but there are some good mounts made from aluminum. You get what you pay for. A cheap stainless bracket would have done the same thing. If you have concerns about its integrity, then its probably not going to last. It should be rock solid with no movement, shake or rattles. A solid bracket might be a better option for you.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

Monarch Viper said:


> Well I thought I had it licked, guess not!
> On the way up to TC on Saturday the aluminum angles mounted to the transom broke.
> When trailering I always have a strap helping to take the shock of the bounce instead of the bracket, good thing I did or it would have been MUCH worse.
> So I have some more work to do.
> ...


I built mine 5 or 6 years ago, thousands of miles later, still as solid as day 1. Built out of aluminum, 3/8" thick aluminum.
















Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

